# 265-35-18 tyre pressures



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My new rims are shod with 265-35-18's.

The previous owner ran them at 32 psi, is this ok ?


Baz ..................


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I ran mine a little lower, around 26psi, it helped to grip the road a bit better. I found at 32ish psi that it was very easy to spin the wheels up.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm not sure about the imperial scale.. i have mine at around 2.2bar to 2.5bar depending on conditions. never go above 2.5bar as the ride becomes too bumpy and loss of traction  (but i do have aftermarket suspension which is ROCK hard)


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

32 psi is a good starting point but its best to try different pressures out and find out what suits you best

:thumbsup:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

i run mine at 30psi, seems to work just fine


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

34 front, 32 rear on mine (r33)


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Everyone ! 

Baz


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, bet you're none the wiser now though!


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've got bit more of an idea. I'll start at 26 psi & see how it goes from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

bazza1 said:


> I've got bit more of an idea. I'll start at 26 psi & see how it goes from there. :thumbsup:


what's that in kPa?


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

more infos:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115904-basic-guide-tyre-pressures-3.html#post1202877

i run 33psi on mine - front and rear


----------

